# Vick is reinstated by NFL



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Vick is reinstated by NFL*

Michael Vick reinstated by NFL

Well the "commish" has spoken - He has paid his dues and should be allowed to return.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*



> Originally Posted By: Barb E.


 x 1000000000000000000


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*



> Originally Posted By: jazy's mom


X 100000000000000000000000


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*



> Quote:Vick pleaded guilty after his three co-defendants had already done so. They told of how Vick participated in the killing of dogs that didn’t perform well in test fights by shooting, hanging, drowning or slamming them to the ground.


This is something that a time-out doesn't overcome. People like this are just evil. He can say he is sorry all that he wants and I'm sure he is. He is sorry that he lost his $130 million contract and his endorsements. He is sorry that he is no longer in the $$ position that he once was. I'm sure that one of his many friends that hung around in his large group will be willing to give him a place to live and help him get a job ....


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

We had just sat down to eat dinner and the NEWS was on! Let's just say that it didn't add anything positive to my digestion. 

IMHO he should be working for minimum wage, shoveling turkey dung and then be required to donate half of his hourly wage, for the rest of his life, to help other dogs in need. (no one called to ask for my free advice though either)


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*



> Originally Posted By: Kürys MomWe had just sat down to eat dinner and the NEWS was on! Let's just say that it didn't add anything positive to my digestion.
> 
> IMHO he should be working for minimum wage, shoveling turkey dung and then be required to donate half of his hourly wage, for the rest of his life, to help other dogs in need. (no one called to ask for my free advice though either)
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

ooh ooh 
I played on the phone for 5 minutes after finding this phone number on line
NFL Public Relations at 1-212-450-2000 (you may have to leave a message in voicemail) Voice mail is surprisingly (not) down 
I played and found an extension 2235 that worked . I left a very nice message stating that I did not think his decision was right, that MV should work minimum wage positions for the remainder of his life and that I would not support the NFL or it's commercial supporters as long as MV was working for a team. period Thank you very much my name is my number is ....... yadda yadda yadda


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

Sending vibes for his failure! Is that allowed??


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

ummmm.....He doomed himself with enough bad Karma....he wouldn't even be a figment in my mind if he hadn't done to the dogs as he had done........ yeah that sounds okay, huh??

I guess I am really wishing for PROPER justice in the eyes of - well more than that of ....football lovin judges, perhaps........ 
in the eyes of DOG lovers...........


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

Hopefully the teams will be a bit smarter and no one will give him a position


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

He's a horrible person. >:/


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*



> Originally Posted By: Kuklasmom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: jazy's mom
> ...


Cannot agree more!!


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

At the risk of being exploded upon, you don't think once someone has fulfilled their sentance, as handed down by a jury of their peers, that they have paid their debt to society and should be allowed to resume their lives as they see fit? I mean, I find it disgusting, I'm appaled at what he did, and I think you can debate whether or not his punishment was enough until the cows come home, but the fact is, he was sentanced, he's abided by that sentance, and now he's out. 
Anyway, I understand, I just felt like an opposing view might be good here. Oh, and have no doubt, he WILL play for someone. SOME team will be desperate enough to deal with the negative publicity, because he is an impact player, and impact players are few and far between.
I'll never root for him, or any team he plays for, again, but to be honest, I didn't like him BEFORE the dog fighting came out.
Still, he has paid his debt, and I think that's important to remember.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

i believe there will be an nfl team that signs him. if he can do anything to bring about a reduction in dog fighting/cruelty to dogs because of the higher profile he will have, then so be it. i dont know if he is TRULY remorseful, but people in their 20's are capable of change. none of us know what he really feels inside. 

i am as appalled as anyone at what he did and had he been given 30 yrs in jail, i would not have cared one bit. but, he didnt choose what his sentence would be. he served it and now he has a right to be employed in any vocation for which he is qualified and for which an employer is willing to hire him. he will be far more scrutinized now than he would if he were cleaning toilets. id say if he had some minimum wage job, he'd be far more likely to stray into some unsavory activities. if he has even the tiniest of missteps, you can be certain that Roger Goodell will boot him from the league permanently.

i am certain that he will, as part of his "image rehabilitation", partake in some psa's/other activities that will have a positive effect on animals. whether or not he is sincere in these endeavors, none of us know, but if something that benefits dogs comes out of it, then id prefer that over nothing at all. if he were cleaning toilets, im not so sure anyone would give a crap (no pun intended) about what he had to say.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

Personally - I don't like the sport of football - and I find the hero worship of football players insane....always have....and I live in Pittsburgh - which is insane about their football team. My position has always been that so many of these players are people we would be afraid of if we met them on the street - and so many end up in illegal activities - drugs, weapons charges etc., news stories regularly about former players arrested - yet they are given so much adulation! Yes, a few become role models and sucessful citizens - a very few - most sink into oblivion after their careers are over. 

MV is not a nice person, anyone who can kill helpless animals like he did is not a nice person worthy of adulation or respect. Yes, he paid his debt, maybe some team will pick him up. I would expect he is smart enough to play the cards given to him, and no one will ever know if he is really changed or going with the program so that he can get back into football.

Either way, any team picking him up will have to deal with the fallout of his activities. Quite a few teams apparently have already stated they are NOT interested in him....

Lee


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

Dr. Doom, I agree with you. The guy did his time. Time to move on. Let the healing begin!!!!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

yep don't need any standards to play. convicted felons unite.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

I guess he did do his time in accordance with the sentence given but that dieas not mean the NFL HAD to reinstate him. But against the request of the AKC, they did so anyway. I guess if he plays he plays but I sure won't be watching.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*



> Originally Posted By: Lola1969Dr. Doom, I agree with you. The guy did his time. Time to move on. Let the healing begin!!!!!!


This may be very true ... BUT ... on the other hand, I have the right to show my distain for this sub-human by boycotting watching any network showing an NFL game with Michael Vick's team and boycotting any company sponsoring an NFL game in which MV participates. Will it do any good - no - but I'll feel better!!!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*



> Originally Posted By: Arycrest]This may be very true ... BUT ... on the other hand, I have the right to show my distain for this sub-human by boycotting watching any network showing an NFL game with Michael Vick's team and boycotting any company sponsoring an NFL game in which MV participates. Will it do any good - no - but I'll feel better!!!


many people will exercise that right, and whoever signs him is going to have to think long and hard about how his signing will affect advertisers, ticket sales, local viewership, and their overall team image. in the nfl, quarterbacks get injured at a tremendous rate, so anyone who can play that position, even at a mediocre level, becomes a great commodity as a backup.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

Well, I want to reiterate that I find what he did disgusting, and I'm exceptionally happy that MY team, the Jaguars, have already publicly stated we have no interest, but I also know that in my old age I am starting to realize that tolerance is not always a bad thing, and sometimes people deserve a second chance.
Boycotting is fine, and definitely your right, though.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

I can only hope someone will swing him from a nice tree. Tho I would feel bad for the tree.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

I would love to see MV on TV.....in a public service announcement regarding animals in some positive way.

I would love to see news coverage of MV.....working in a shelter....for free.

I would love to see some real sign that MV has re-thought his ways and has truly changed.

Whether we like to admit it or not, some of this is upbringing. Anyone of us brought up to attend and love dog fighting since childhood could end up in the same place. Sure, he could have seen it as wrong and turned away. But it's not unlike a child who is abused, who then grows up to be an abuser. Some turn away, but some repeat the bad pattern.

Given the NFL gives second chances to wife beaters, murderers etc, how could they say no now. While I like the steps they have taken in general to clean up the sport, and I do think athlete's are beginning to get the message that enough is enough, there is still a long way to go.

I just hope in some way this situation and all it's publicity has helped raise the awareness of the evil's of dog fighting, rooster fighting and oh, let's not forget the age old revered sport of bull fighting, where the bull always dies in the end. While most of us do eat beef, it's still a brutal spectacle and a poor way to die.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

He still is a stinkbag.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

I just think it is really really sad that there are kids that idolize this man still. I think it is even sadder that those kids were just taught that their idol spent too little time in prison for his crime and that he is now allowed to carry on as if nothing has happened. 

His punishment would have been better served had he been made to travel the country speaking at schools and telling kids what a low life coward he is. He should have had to look these kids in the eyes and tell them what he did to these dogs - dogs that are much the same as the dogs many of these kids have as pets at home. His "tour" should have been taped and played on TV so kids in other schools could see it, too.

He has no business being in a position of influence over our kids. He has no place participating in a career that our kids look up to as role models. 



> Originally Posted By: Weber1bGiven the NFL gives second chances to wife beaters, murderers etc, how could they say no now.


The NFL shouldn't give them a 2nd chance...none of them. They should all have to go work at Felony Frank's.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

I certainly agree as well that what he did was disgusting. I know I won't be cheering for him anytime soon and fully understand any boycotting etc. that may go on.

That said, again, the guy did his time and has apologized up and down for it. Has he learned a lesson? I have no idea. But I do believe in 2nd chances, none of us are perfect.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

I believe in 2nd chances for a lot of things. Child abuse or animal abuse -- NO, NEVER, NO WAY.

Sorry, but after reading reports on dog fighting/training, after going on a raid to a training kennel -- I will not ever change my mind on this point. It is one thing to kill a dog quickly if an emergency calls for it, but to body slam it, hold it under water, hang it by a noose or by a hook until it dies because it is a traditional way to "show the dog" your anger with it because it has shamed you in front of your friends? ..... _I have deleted the rest of my opinion. _


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*



> Originally Posted By: PhazewolfI can only hope someone will swing him from a nice tree. Tho I would feel bad for the tree.


I think your choice of words is very, very, poor. When I see that quote, I think of lynching. Not much offends me, but this statement does.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*



> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumPersonally - I don't like the sport of football - and I find the hero worship of football players insane....always have....and I live in Pittsburgh - which is insane about their football team. My position has always been that so many of these players are people we would be afraid of if we met them on the street - and so many end up in illegal activities - drugs, weapons charges etc., news stories regularly about former players arrested - yet they are given so much adulation! Yes, a few become role models and sucessful citizens - a very few - most sink into oblivion after their careers are over.
> 
> MV is not a nice person, anyone who can kill helpless animals like he did is not a nice person worthy of adulation or respect. Yes, he paid his debt, maybe some team will pick him up. I would expect he is smart enough to play the cards given to him, and no one will ever know if he is really changed or going with the program so that he can get back into football.
> 
> ...




Lee, think of all the stories you DON'T hear about. The bottom line is the more money a player is worth to a franchise and company, the more time and energy is invested in keeping things "quiet". 

This is why things come out AFTEr they have "lost" their worth. 

One of the most recognized and respected faces in the world of sports is rumored to have a penchant for high-class ladies of the evening. He is married with children and is at the top of his sport. 

A tabloid was able to find evidence of his activities and a deal was reached. He agreed to pose for one of their other publications with the understanding that his secret would be kept quiet. Again, this is all alleged (it ran as a blind item.) 

The movie Michael Clayton gives an excellent example of how these things are covered up.

The sad part is the good guys rarely ever get their do. A boxer died recently who by all accounts was a wonderful human being and helped a lot of children in need. 

http://kevin-blackistone.fanhouse.com/2009/07/26/vernon-forrest-one-of-true-good-guys/#cont


Exhibit A: Joe Montana (Great Quarterback)

http://thehaternation.blogspot.com/2006/02/joe-montana-family-man.html


----------



## fireman85 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

NO VIC !!!!!! HE IS AN EVIL HORRIBLE MAN AND SOMEONE WHO CAN DO THE THINGS HE DID IS SICK AND NO TIME IN JAIL WILL FIX HOW SICK THEY ARE IN THE HEAD


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*



> Originally Posted By: Carolyn
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: WolfstraumPersonally - I don't like the sport of football - and I find the hero worship of football players insane....always have....and I live in Pittsburgh - which is insane about their football team. My position has always been that so many of these players are people we would be afraid of if we met them on the street - and so many end up in illegal activities - drugs, weapons charges etc., news stories regularly about former players arrested - yet they are given so much adulation! Yes, a few become role models and sucessful citizens - a very few - most sink into oblivion after their careers are over.
> ...


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

I can't say I'm surprised that the promise of increased sales led to this clown being reinstated. Sad day. And this is a guy with a very shady history, i.e. the Ron Mexico stuff. This is just a scuzbag with advisors/managers telling him what to do and say, to get the money flowing back in. Integrity apparently doesn't matter, just sales potential. 

I would love to predict that the public outcry around the team that signs him would be so limiting or destructive to that team that he has to go away. Sadly there are too many people who don't see him for what he is (a disturbed person.. how can you engage in these torturous acts and not be?) and will still support the team.

Regarding his punishment, it was not DECIDED by a jury of his peers. He was found guilty by a jury of his peers. I would bet that if you averaged how many years his peers felt he should serve, it would be WAY higher than he actually served. I would LOVE it if the PEOPLE actually were able to decide sentences for people. I don't think we'd have child molesters sent away for 3 years, or people involved in high speed chases that get 1 year.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

It's the old saying, Over & Over! "Money talks, BS walks!" Money and greed is still number#1. Take that away, you have good people.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

I don't believe in any second chances, EVER, for animal abusers. Something is wrong and evil inside of them and they can't be rehabilitated. The law will function as it will, but I would never give him another chance, nor should the NFL commissioner. Just because he has served his sentence doesn't mean he should get his high-profile career back. No mercy, ever. 

For what it's worth, I won't be watching NFL at all, nor buying their products, etc.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

A basically ethical-humane person would NEVER make the decisions MV made.But maybe our society values and REWARDS sports performance above ethical behavior.Just wonder if ANY PERSON who actually made a lasting contribution to history was an animal abuser??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

I bet Michael Vick spent more actual time in jail than 99% of the people convicted of animal cruelty.

I believe the fact that he is a celebrity actually hurt him in this respect. How many of you are hoping the total zeroes you see on Animal cops are working for minimum wage and donating half of that. You see their sorry backsides on there and that is the end of it. The majority never spend ANY time in jail. For heaven's sake murderers get out in a few years!

Is he sorry? The only one that will EVER know that is Michael Vick. I believe he is very sorry that he was caught. But so what? The judge sentenced him to a penalty that was within the limit of the law. He has satisfied that. If you want animal cruelty to require a life sentence, fine, change the law. 

Which brings us to the NFL. For years, way before Michael Vick and Ray Lewis, I have been screaming that the NFL should make it a policy not to allow people with a criminal record to play professional football. Anyone convicted of drug abuse or possession or any other illegal drug offense, they would be done if I was in charge of things. No second, third, fourth chances. Trouble with perscription drugs would be different -- these guys sacrifice their bodies in the sport and becoming dependent on drugs perscribed to them to get them through therapy is a lot more common than anyone likes to admit. 

These guys have an awesome life though, fame, money, and hope for a great future and they are willing to throw it all away for drugs, dog fighting, weapons, etc. It is a disgusting blotch on the NFL. I do not CARE what the individuals have to offer. If you ban ten of them for life, I would bet that the rest of them would wake up and start flying straight. But it has to be the policy. Policies have to be distributed evenly, not on a case by case basis. 

If Michael Vick satisfied the requirements for the NFL, and is eligible to be reinstated, then he should be reinstated. If a team chooses to use him, fine. I will not give up football over this.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

i don't know. the Russians sent dogs into space. i suppose they died. would that qualify as animal abuse?

researchers use animals to find cures for things, lab rats and lab dogs do not have a good life. I suppose this would be animal abuse, but it is certain that they have made lasting contributions.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

99% of people who are guiltly of animal cruelty are not revered as sports heroes or in the public limelight-why is MV different just cause he IS a sport hero


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

he is certainly no sports hero. if he was, then a majority of the teams would not have already stated they will have no interest in signing him. you can bet that a majority of fans in any city with an nfl franchise lean more heavily toward scumbag than hero. he was never all that good of a quarterback, but he is good enough to earn a job in the league.

it seems to many on this board that leaving animal abusers in jail for life is their solution. would this bother me? no. however, i know it is not likely to ever be reality since people who kill people many times dont spend life in prison. i would bet my left arm that MV will be more well behaved as an nfl player than he would if he were cleaning toilets for minimum wage. he also has the potential to do some good in regards to animal rights, and as hard as it is for many of us to imagine, he might actually have some remorse in his heart. let me be clear, howver. if we put animal abusers/killers in jail for 30 years, i wouldnt give a














. their







could rot forever for all i care, but im just being realistic.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

The only problem with that thinking is that any good that he can do for animal rights at this point is negated by the fact that he went to prison for felony animal abuse, came out, and was signed to another NFL team. 

I think that the best thing for we the people to do about the Michael Vick thing is to competely ignore it. We really do not want him being a champion for animal rights. Animal rights is no good anyway -- those people are way nutso. Animal welfare is ok, but still, I do not think that the message will be loud and clear coming from him.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

Dog fighting is happening in all cities, all the time. Right as we type this, dogs are fighting, and dogs are dying. It's a sick society that raises up people like this, desensitizing them from the time they are infants. Micheal Vick is no worse, or no better than any dog fighting street thug. They all have evil inside them, but who put it there?? Just because he is a football star people make a big deal about it? His pitbulls that survived were rehabilitated? What about all the others who are immediately euthanized? Him being a star has done a good job with bringing the sport of dog fighting into the lime light. That's the only positive thing about all of this. I personally hate him. I hate all of them. I also feel sorry for them, how calloused does one's heart have to be to do something like this? Millions more times than mine will ever be, THANK THE LORD. I have been a fan of Young Jeezy's for a few years now, I heard him on the radio a few days ago defending MV, saying he did his time...blah, blah, blah. What about the dogs' time? There is no time left for these dogs, who never knew the feeling of a loving touch. Their time ran out, for not wanting to fight, or not being good enough. They don't have that chance anymore, thanks to this







hole. Why should he get another chance? I won't even listen to YJ's music anymore, nor will I ever support MV in anything he does. We just have to remember, this is not uncommon in the ghettos. He's not some freak of nature, he's just a sick person in a sick society, who chose not to turn the other way. There are thousands more just like him, fighting the strongest dogs, killing the weakest. It's sad, but what can we do besides keep fighting? The people who are CURRENTLY involved, not people who used to be. The dogs still suffering are what's most important, and as long as MV doesn't harm another animal, he can wither away and die for all I care. I could never hear another word about him, and be JUST FINE with it.
People are made to not care, they are made to think that animals were put on this planet just for us, for our use. Maybe if society viewed it's animals as living, feeling, and even equal beings in general, we wouldn't have all these sickos now would we?

"THE GREATNESS OF A NATION AND IT'S MORAL PROGRESS CAN BE JUDGED BY THE WAY IT'S ANIMALS ARE TREATED."
-Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*



> Originally Posted By: selzerThe only problem with that thinking is that any good that he can do for animal rights at this point is negated by the fact that he went to prison for felony animal abuse, came out, and was signed to another NFL team.


to say that he already did some horrific things to dogs, so any dogs he might help save will be negated is ridiculous. try selling that attitude to any dogs that my be spared the fate that his dogs suffered. he already did what he did. if he does pull any influence with psa's/any other work he may do toward the reduction in dogfighting/animal cruelty, then it is still a positive for dogs. as a true dog lover, i feel any efforts toward that end have some value.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

just wanted to say, dog fighting is by no means limited to the "ghettos" it's very wide spread and very big business. as is **** fighting. 
the main evidence is in the way a lot of the laws are written. IE, it's illegal to stage a cockfight. however, it IS legal to breed game birds for fighting. it's also legal to sell them, etc etc. and since a "good" game **** can sell for thousands....

it's all a joke. laws weren't written that way to protect back woods hillbillies or playas in the ghetto.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

I was talking from experience. I lived in Detroit, MI my whole life up until about 3 months ago now. That is the place where I saw all the raids, and dog fighting is sky high up there. Go 15 min North or South of Detroit, and it's very rare, if any. Now I live in Columbus, GA, and I'm not too sure about the level of dog fighting here yet...but it's a dangerous city, filled with drug dealers, and whatever else, so I'm sure it's big here, too. The muscled pit bulls dragging metal balls from their collars always kind of tip me off. I obviously know it doesn't just happen in the Ghetto, but it is predominantly there. (MV was a millionaire after all) 
That is the way they make laws, so people w/ lots of money can pay their way out of situations.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

**** fighting, Bull fighting, it's all disgusting. Bull fighting, I know it's their 'culture', but get with the times, update your culture. It's just wrong, and those poor bulls. I seen a cockfighting raid on animal cops, and there were dead birds just laying around and everything!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

Celebrities are not used on various causes because of the individual animals their money can help, but the thousands of dollars people who like them will give in support of causes that they support. 

They are the poster children of a cause and can sway the public view on this or that. 

The young people that may idolize this football player or football star -- first string quarterbacks are all stars, are a lot more likely to look at the fact that he screwed up and it really did not affect him that badly, then that all of the sudden he is being an advocate for animal welfare. 

There is nothing he can do or say to negate the dog fighting. The best think he can do is to crawl back into the wood work and not mention anything to do with animals again. 

Who really wants HIM as an animal advocate?


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

I agree.. MV is a sack of liquid rhino crap. 
EYE FOR AN EYE. Have someone drown him and slam him. Its a quicker death than he deserves thats for sure.

And the whole "It's how I was raised" card I dont buy for one second. Its a convienent excuse to justify some behavior that is blatantly idiotic and stupid. I've heard this flimsy excuse used to justify everything from poor table manners to domestic violence. Michael, can’t grown a brain and think for yourself? You're not a victim. You're an <censored>. Claim that in your late 20's you don't know any better? You've been upgraded to "STUPID <censored>." He's just too stupid to use common sense. Yes, he may have been left some gaps in his social skills, but that's not a license to do whatever the







he wants.

If we (and I am saying average people here, not stars) worked at McDonalds and got caught in a dog fighting ring and went to jail we wouldnt get our jobs back. Be real people. Money and fame can buy you out of ANYTHING.

I hope he gets mauled by a dog.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*



> Originally Posted By: DrDoom Oh, and have no doubt, he WILL play for someone. SOME team will be desperate enough to deal with the negative publicity, because he is an impact player, and impact players are few and far between.


<span style='font-size: 11pt'>I am not sure his time spent playing ball with *"Bubba" *kept his NFL skills honed, maybe he has a whole new skill set.</span>


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger<span style='font-size: 11pt'>I am not sure his time spent playing ball with *"Bubba" *kept his NFL skills honed, maybe he has a whole new skill set.</span>












Hahahahahaha! Bubba-licious most definitely taught him a thing or two...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

CBS) Former pro-football star Michael Vick speaks to CBS Sports NFL Today Anchor James Brown on 60 Minutes in his first interview since he admitted two years ago to running a dogfighting ring - a crime that landed him in federal prison for 18 months and got him suspended from the NFL. 

The interview, conducted Monday, Aug. 10 in Virginia, will be broadcast on 60 Minutes this Sunday, Aug. 16 at 7 p.m. ET/PT. 

The ex-Atlanta Falcon's quarterback was conditionally re-instated by NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell on July 27, a week after he was released from federal custody. If a team is interested in him, Vick could be playing again in a regular league game by the sixth week of the NFL season. 

The segment will also include interviews with Wayne Pacelle, head of the Humane Society of the U.S., the country's largest organization dedicated to the protection of animals. Tony Dungy, the former NFL coach who will be a special advisor to Vick, will also be interviewed.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

Dante Stallworth killed someone on a DUI. he was sentenced
to 24 hours, yes 24 hours in jail. i don't see much talk about that around here.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

Probably because this is about current dog issues...

I think that is truly awful doggiedad!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

Who cares? He doesn't deserve the publicity. He is a horrible role model for young children. He should be on the road crew picking up trash or chopping weeds in full prison attire. Let's pay him another million or two so he can enjoy the high life again. Geez, what is this country coming to? He is a convicted federal offender - and now he will make more money in a year than most people make in a lifetime. Where is the justice?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

Dante Stallworth may well never be allowed back in the league by the commissioner.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Vick is reinstated by NFL*

hey being reinstated by the NFL isn't a bad thing. as long as he isnt allowed to own dogs


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Waiting on the uproar to come...

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-vick-eagles14-2009aug14,0,647279.story


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

I don't get the outrage. Would people rather him be on welfare and not working?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Fight and kill dogs and get paid $6.8 million. Nice way to reward bad behavior.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*



> Originally Posted By: Smith3I don't get the outrage. Would people rather him be on welfare and not working?


That wouldn't happen. I'd rather he went back to his $10 per hour
(or whatever it was) construction laborer job.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

He doesn't have to be on welfare. He could get a real job.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Well I am not a football fan, but thats one team I dang sure will never watch again. I can't believe they hired that









I hope the teams they play are dog lovers and beat the living [heck] out of that jerk!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Geez, like they couldn't find anyone else equally talented that can actually obey the law? It's a shame that there's somebody out there more deserving than him.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Go to the Eagles website, write down the advertisers on their webpage and contact THEM and say you refuse to purchase their products as long as they affiliate themselves with the Eagles.

Do the same when games are shown on TV.

Hit them where it REALLY hurts - in the pocketbook !!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Way to go Philly.








A minimum wage job at a shelter would be more appropriate for that low life.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangGo to the Eagles website, write down the advertisers on their webpage and contact THEM and say you refuse to purchase their products as long as they affiliate themselves with the Eagles.
> 
> Do the same when games are shown on TV.
> 
> Hit them where it REALLY hurts - in the pocketbook !!


Thank you for the EXCELLENT idea!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*



> Originally Posted By: brtWay to go Philly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would never trust him to work at a shelter- at least not with the animals themselves. He can haul their waste and clean but NEVER interact with one. He doesn't deserve the respect any dog would give him.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*



> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: brtWay to go Philly.
> ...


I totally agree. Working with waste would be the ideal place for him.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Came across this pic elsewhere... and thought I'd share.










I object to him being in Pro Ball... as he is a "roll Model" for kids, and Other than Mike Tyson one of the WORSE models I can imagine...


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*








That is what he needs!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Ok, I had already resigned myself to this yr being preseason all year for my succaneers, so I figured I'd watch the eagles this yr (normally follow them anyway, got to, i was raised watching them). Now i have NO football to watch, should free up a bunch of sunday afternoons until next year.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Vick is signed by Eagles*

unfortunately he has signed with a team.









http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5iLpVqktcjhTy2QyVna02rtJ4P05w

Disgraced Vick to return to NFL with Eagles: report
(AFP) – 1 hour ago

LOS ANGELES — Michael Vick will reportedly return to the National Football League with the Philadelphia Eagles and try to revive a career left in tatters by his role in a dog-fighting ring.

Sports website ESPN.com, citing Vick's agent, Joel Segal, reported Vick had inked a two-year contract with the club.

Vick 29, hasn't played in the NFL since 2006. He spent 19 months in federal prison after pleading guilty in August 2007 to federal dog-fighting charges.

He was released on May 20 and served two months of home confinement to complete his sentence on July 20.

Shortly after Vick's guilty plea, NFL commissioner Roger Goodell imposed an indefinite suspension on the onetime Atlanta Falcons star.

Goodell conditionally lifted that ban in late July, making Vick eligible to sign with a new club.

Vick, who remains on probation for the next three years, was once the league's highest-paid player and the face of the Falcons.

The three-time Pro Bowler twice led the Falcons to the playoffs, including a trip to the NFC championship game after the 2004 season.

But the details of the brutal dog-fighting operation saw his popularity plummet, and after Vick left prison the Falcons terminated his contract.

Kevin Kolb, Philadelphia's second-round draft selection in 2007, is currently listed as backup to Eagles quarterback Donovan McNabb. But he sprained a knee ligament in practice last week.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

What Do You Think Of The Michael Vick Signing?

It's A Great Move! - 28.9%
Look Out For This Offense - 21.5%
We Have Needs At Other Spots - 8.4%
He Hasn't Played In Years - 4.5%
I Don't Like The Move - 36.6%
14949 votes

http://www.philadelphiaeagles.com/index.html
Poll is at the bottom on the left


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Wonder how long this responsible fine outstanding thug will stay out of trouble this time? His job should be to clean the Port A Johns at the stadium with a toothbrush for $7.75 per hour and be forced to live in substandard housiing and only have public transportion. Welcome to the real world Mike. Work hard and pay your taxes.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

This I sent to Community Relations:

"Kids today need heroes to look up to, to aspire to be like. Signing Michael Vick, an admitted and convicted animal torturer to a contract as if it was no big deal... sends a dangerous message to the kids who adore football personalities. 
I am one who will join the wave of former Eagles fans who will boycott Eagles memorabilia, and definitely won't watch any of your games due to this choice. There's too many athletes out there with talent who also live admirable lives that kids today could emulate."

polite with no nasty language... but definite on NOT approving of this move by the team.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Having just been at the city shelter the other night where I walked past the row after row after row after of pits and bully breed dogs and knew they were unlikely to get "signed" by anyone, this was really hard news to hear. 

We're a Cowboy household so from the football fan perspective it works for us. I'm very curious to hear what gets covered at this morning's press conference with Vick and what follow-up comes from the Pennsylvania SPCA In some sort of ironic local sports twist, the PA SPCA is one of the charities chosen by the Phillies for financial support. One of the players covered the medical expenses for a little pit that was set on fire by some kids and his wife regularly helps at the shelter as a volunteer. Maybe I'll revisit my dislike of baseball. 

Andy Reid really doesn't care about making the fans happy from a good-guy image. He wants a winning team. He also has had quite a bit of personal experience around giving 2nd chances with his sons (okay with them we might be up to 5th chances). There will certainly be a lot of interesting media coverage to follow over the next few days . . .


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

That is very well said Windwalker.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

I sent a message via community relations pretty much the same as Jills.........and I don't LIKE football anyway! Used to live in Philly though.....so they can assume I do! LOL 

scumbag......period.

Here is email address so you don't have to go through all the screeens looking....

[email protected]

got a form letter back from them


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangGo to the Eagles website, write down the advertisers on their webpage and contact THEM and say you refuse to purchase their products as long as they affiliate themselves with the Eagles.
> 
> Do the same when games are shown on TV.
> 
> Hit them where it REALLY hurts - in the pocketbook !!


Absolutely. The NFL will never get another dime from me. Nor will any company that supports the Eagles through advertising.

I'm just hoping and praying that are a lot of big, angry, dog-loving defensive linemen out there.







His "comeback" could be short-lived.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Do those that oppose Vick from earning a living in the NFL oppose any person convicted of a crime, doing the time the court gave them? Just curious. There are a lot of "felons" in professional sports. should we oppose any felon that is playing in professional sports. Or should they all be relagated to menial jobs only? Just wonder where the line is drawn. 

DFrost


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

For me it would depend on the crime. I don't think animal cruelty should be rewarded with a 6 million dollar contract.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

DUI, robbery, drugs, spouse abuse....


----------



## Buckley28 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Being Eagles fan I'm torn on the entire subject. On one hand I'm disgusted beyond beliefe that my team would be such idiots and sign someone of his background to a deal let alone a milti-year deal (which I doubt is going to go longer then this past year). On the other hand when they start winning, (which will be w/ out the help of Vick cuz he's not going to play due to the fact he's a backup and he's been out for two years), am I happy or what. You want to join in the celebration but it feels dirty. 
I for one am not interested in the sorry speeches half of these athletes give as to why they did this or did that. Jesus Stallworth was DUI and killed someone and he gets no jail time but suspended from the league with no pay.







?? He should be in jail period and football is so far gone on the list it shouldn't of been a question/decision to make. 
Listen I'm still an Eagles fan (kinda hard ot say that) and I plan on routing for them but I would say just hoping for Vick to leave the team so I can breath a little easier. But everyone can say Vick did his time and should be forgiven...I dont think so. I dont owe anyone a get out of jail free card or a second chance...NO WAY! That's my choice just liek it was his to fight dogs for years and make money off it or Stallworths choice to drive drunk and kill an innocent man/father/husband... but specifically on the topic at hand...I would say doing your time means going into the same ring u thru those dogs into and seeing what happens or better yet having a 1% body fat







off linebacker blitz the inside and drill ur spine into the turf so u can never walk again. Maybe cruel but u reap what u sow...

Whew...I need a ciggerette...


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*



> Originally Posted By: DFrostDo those that oppose Vick from earning a living in the NFL oppose any person convicted of a crime, doing the time the court gave them? Just curious. There are a lot of "felons" in professional sports. should we oppose any felon that is playing in professional sports. Or should they all be relagated to menial jobs only? Just wonder where the line is drawn.
> 
> DFrost


My reaction isn't just a knee-jerk emotional reaction of all animal abusers should be electrocuted.. it's more about the impact of "getting away with it" has on kids. I really believe that Vick is only sorry he got caught... and that it jeopardized his Pro career. No that he's had an enlightenment that abusing dogs, and dog fighting is a cruel and inhuman act.

I don't feel that people convicted of crimes such as Child Abuse, Rape, murder and the like should be placed in positions that paint them as heroes for the youth of today. That means primarily sports or politics. I'd include the music and acting industry also, but as there's not a board such as the NFL, NBA etc which COULD prohibit in those industries I'd be happy with Sports and Politics.
It's not so much denying them income as helping kids today see positive examples of what adults (especially minority adults) CAN do with their lives. Saying to kids that you can beat your wife, kids and dogs... and still make millions... just by saying "OOPs... MY BAD" then flashing a grin and walking away... is a HORRIBLE message.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

If Vick had turned HIMSELF in, had said "I have a problem and need help" THEN I would be more inclined to give him a second chance.

But, as WW18 said - Vick is just sorry he got caught.

I seriously doubt he really thinks what he did was wrong. Not deep down inside himself where it matters.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

A person who watches, engages in, supports dog fighting is lacking in basic decency and compassion. He may have learned, due to financial losses and a prison term, never to do it again but that doesn;t mean he feels diferently about dogfighting emotionally. I bet if dogfighting became legal, he'd be first in line.

SHould have been banned from pro football for life.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

I think that people who are professional ball players should be kicked out of the league for life if they have a felony conviction. But as that is NOT the policy, then I do not have a problem with Vick signing with a team. 

He HAS been punished way more than his compatriots. He spent more actual time in jail than people facing vehicular manslauter/DUI, like Daunte Stallwarth. He has lost a whole lot of actual money. And coming back is going to be very difficult. His big deal is his ability to run the ball, and he is older now and and out of practice. I will be surprised if he gest first string. And if he does, I will be surprised if he makes it eight weeks before a major injury. 

He had a lot more to lose than his compatriots in dog fights, and because of his celebrity status, I think he has been given a bigger sentence.

He has done his time, let him get on with his life. You do not have to like him or watch him or root for him. You can hope he breaks his back if it makes you feel better. But I would prefer to have him out there trying to get his football career back in shape than purchasing more dogs. 

Unfortunately, there is a lot of money in dog fighting and a seductive/addictive thrill to it that draws people in. I would rather see MV playing football.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*



> Originally Posted By: New Puppy Owner. Jesus Stallworth was DUI and killed someone and he gets no jail time but suspended from the league with no pay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't touch defending Stallworth.

That said, Vick intentionally and personally tortured animals.

I think that's more than a crime, it's a sick, sick mind and I doubt there is any rehabilitation for that sort.

Animal cruelty and child abusers have a lot in common are both hideous human beings.

I'll bet, if fans boycotted the first home game, Vick wouldn't be playing there for long.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

well, the news said that there were protesters there the first day he showed up. A whopping 6 of them. So I don't think that that is going to happen.

and since there are a lot of spouse abusers who never even get charged, let alone spend time in jail, Im sure that the NFL has more than a few child abusers in their ranks.

knowing a lot of cops, I know the local punishments on spouse abuse. Probation, don't get caught doing it in my county for 6 months. And that literally means that if you get arrested the next county over, it doesnt affect your probation here. 

let's face it. a large portion of our justice system is set up to coddle criminals. yet here we are bashing a guy who was sentenced to MORE than the prosecutor was asking (they wanted 12-18 he got 23) and is still on probation. not to mention being in the national spotlight, so I doubt he's going to be sneaking off anywhere.

the legal system isn't set up to punish people for the rest of their lives. nor should it be. He served his time and an employer chose to hire him. by all means boycott as much as possible. but if you don't feel he suffered enough then your energy should be going to pass tougher sentences.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

You're right. The system isn't set, nor should it be, to sentence individuals for like.

But, the public can have a say when it come to something like a 'sports' hero. Isn't a 'hero' of any proportion someone people look up to? Mixed message when you say, kids he's a good ball player, just don't act like him off the field and then cheer wildly for him.

There are, IMHO, certain crimes against society (maybe I'm over the top in including animals?) should mark an individual for life. I contend child abuse and animal abuse like Vick's crimes that brand one for life.

No one who is anywhere near normal causes and watches such pain and suffering for fun, much less financially supports it.

If anything, he belongs in a mental institution.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

The place I draw the line is crimes of cruelty. These people have something bad and sick inside and should be exterminated, let alone have the "right" to pick up their lives and earn a living. I wouldn't hire him as a janitor either.

I hope the Eagles are prepared to be the most hated team in the NFL. Good idea to boycott the first game (and all the rest too until he's gone).


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Sad thing is some fans just dont care so long as it gives them a shot at the superbowl. Me..........boooooooooooooooo to the Eagles.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Six???? 

PETA must be too busy trying to pass STUPID laws. 

Whatever, that is pathetic. I am all for letting the guy get on with his life, but I expect Robby Alomar got more flack than that for spitting.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

I honestly don't think a convicted felon who has the heart to hold a dog - who has just fought it's heart out for him - underwater until it stops trying to get back up, who could physically pick up and thrown a dog down onto the ground with enough force to kill/injure it enough to die, several times, who could take a dog who's just given his all for him and hang it by the neck from a tree, ect. ect. and then bury them in his back yard like incriminating GARBAGE... This is who we want on TV being a cool guy for our kids to watch? Yeah, good lesson for them, do what the heck you want, but if you've got money, it's all fine. 



Had he been a normal guy, without enough fame and cash to buy everyone, he would still be where he should be: rotting in jail. He didn't spend nearly enough time, considered how many years he took from the dogs who gave him all they could. 

But I am not going to fret over it, if I did every time a cruel human walked free, I'd be a fretting mess 24/7. The justice system isn't just, the world isn't fair, and people will continue to do these heinous things forever. Most will not have a good ending. Unfortunately that is how it is.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

actually, if he was the average person, he would have probably done much less jail time. he did more time than the prosecutor was even seeking.

a man convicted of killing his dog with an axe was given a suspended sentence and probation, served concurrently. so all he got was 3 years probation (for practical purposes)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

So its just fine to have football "heros" getting caught with drugs, failing drug tests and all that? There is no one beating up the commisioner because their kids are getting the wrong message. 

If you have children, maybe a better thing to teach them is that sometimes rich and very famous people are not perfect either, they make mistakes, and sometimes they break laws and are downright evil. I think we like to believe that the only bad guys out there are people that live in the worst conditions and have no hope of ever pulling themselves out. It is just not true. 

What he did to animals has nothing to do with his work.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

because it had nothing to do with his work is why he was allowed back in. the judge didn't ban him from football and the NFL is betting that the backlash won't be big enough to affect the $$ line.

everyone should be teaching their kids that famous people are just like the rest of us. at least in this case he was caught, sentenced and actually served jail time. and not a slap on the wrist either.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Jeffrey Lurie, chairman/ceo of the Philadelphia Eagles is a huge dog lover. here are comments from him:

http://www.philadelphiaeagles.com/news/Story.asp?story_id=18340

a couple excerpts:

_"We don't measure him on yardage. *My own measurement of Michael Vick will be 100 percent, 'is he able to create social change in this horrendous arena of animal cruelty?'* Whether he is successful with us on the field, sure I hope he is. But his legend and whether we are giving him a second chance will be successful if he can diminish the level of animal cruelty. *That's it. If he is not proactive he won't be on the team because that's part of the agreement."*_

_First and foremost, anybody who knows me personally knows I'm an extreme dog lover. I have a (head) Coach (Andy Reid) that is and a quarterback in Donovan (McNabb) that is. Just on a personal level, I was asked to approve something, approve Michael coming to the Eagles after having committed something that so many of us, and myself very much included, regard as horrific behavior. I don't even have words to describe the cruelty, the torture, the complete disregard for any definition of common decency. I don't have the words. In the past two years I've had two dogs that have passed away. I think about them every day. That's the nature of a human and a dog and that's the way it should be. This represented, to me, the polar opposite and the worst possible behavior of a human being or a group of human beings and dogs. My family has two dogs, one of which we rescued from abuse. When you are asked to approve something that you completely find despicable and anathema, it takes a lot of soul searching._

_Frankly, the legend of Michael Vick will be determined as we go forward. It won't be determined on the field of football. His life, he will never ever be able to recover from what he criminally and murderously took part in, but he has an opportunity to create a legend where maybe he can be a force in stopping the horrendous cruelty to animals, the dog fighting. A lot of us probably have our heads in the sands, and I know I have, when it comes to what really goes on in inner cities and around the country with dog fighting and cruelty to animals._

Lurie loves his dogs as much as anyone. i am certain that Vick will have a positive influence in the area of dog fighting/animal cruelty or the nfl simply will not be part of his life. anyone who says that is cancelled out by what he did cannot be a true dog lover because the dogs that get saved from this horrible fate dont know or care what he already did.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

I just came across this on CL:

http://globalgrind.com/content/912587/Where-Do-I-Begin/

What I Did Was Horrendous
Posted by: Michael Vick 20 hours ago | 49,171 Views 
Source: globalgrind.com
71079COMMENTS 

**GLOBAL GRIND EXCLUSIVE** I'm sorry. That's the place where I need to begin. My feeling of remorse. I ain't never written a blog before, so putting my thoughts down on paper is a challenge - however it's a challenge I must face. I can look a 250 pound linebacker in his eyes at the line of scrimmage and have no fear. But expressing myself when I know that there are millions of people who are so angry with me, and rightfully so, is a challenge unlike any other I have faced before.

What I did was horrendous. Awful. Inhumane. And I've no excuses for my actions. It makes my heart hurt now to think about what I've done. And I'm gonna be real honest, it took a while for me to get to this place.

Sitting in a prison cell didn't make me feel remorse. It was meeting so many animal lovers, speaking with them and looking them in their eyes. Staring at them. Looking so deep into their eyes that I began to feel their pain. Allowing that pain to enter into my body is when I started to understand how bad it really was. I have been trying hard to connect with people who feel this pain,because for my whole life I was disconnected from the suffering of animals. And you might say, "come on Mike, how could you do those things to those dogs?" And you're right...I
ask myself those questions every day. What kind of person does this? How does a human-being treat dogs or any animal with such pain and cruelty? And the hard part for me is the answer to these questions. Because the answer is ME. And I am trying so hard right now to become a better person, because who I was, I am ashamed of.

Cause see, my whole life has been numb. I was numb to the violence in my community...cause I saw it all the time, ever since I was a child. I mean, how does one grow up in a city that's nickname is Bad Newz? You can probably guess that from the jump, ya' know I've seen some bad things in my life. And football was the only way that I could escape. As a kid, I even used to go out fishing, and most of the times I wouldn't catch a darn thing, but just needed to get away from the chaos every once in a while. So, when the commissioner called my name as the #1 draft pick in the NFL - the first time a black quarterback had ever been chosen as the #1 pick, I thought my life was all good. But, what I didn't realize then, that I have begun to realize now, is that even though I had more money in my pocket, big cars and big houses, I was still numb. And when I say numb, I ain't talkin about not realizing the stuff that was going on around me, it was just like I was living life asleep. However, that is still no excuse for what I did. But let's not forget that there are still hundreds of thousands of young people growing in similar environments and seeing violence at a young age has severe consequences.

Now that I'm trying my best to wake up, I know I have a lot of work to do. And this isn't about trying to win a Super Bowl ring or a MVP trophy...this is about trying to save lives. I think back to when I use to play football and of course I use to see all those kids in the stands wearing #7 jerseys. And I would never want them to look up to the Michael Vick who did all of those terrible things to the dogs. I know where I need to do the most work is with all of the people around the world who continue to fight dogs. Let me be straight forward with y'all: What I did was wrong, and what you're doing is wrong. We must stop dog fighting, and I will do everything in my power to be a voice of someone who has finally woken up from the numbness, and knows just how bad it really is. My mission now is to be a source of service to save many animals. I am working very closely with The Humane Society and will be launching a new campaign shortly. If I had one hope in life, it would be that my actions will speak louder than my words. I know it will be hard to forgive me until you see my sincerity through my actions, but I promise you and I promise myself that that day will come.

Lastly, I accept this challenge, not of writing this blog, but of redeeming myself.

-Michael Vick


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

He shore don rite like nobody I knows that has a collige digree. 

Duh ya suppose that the slang, th ya's and the y'alls are a big put on? 

Michael, you pulled yourself out of the gutter, went to college, and you have wealth. Why let your language slip back down. How you talk with your buddies, still doesn't have to be how you write. I am not impressed. Too much put on. Or maybe you are really just not all that bright? Passed English by playing ball? 

I am really not surprised that people raised around violence and dog fighting would take it completely for granted. Kids raised on farms know some of the animals will be slaughtered. I suppose they get numb to it too. 

What surprises me the most, confounds me is that people sitting on top of the world, money, fame, everything us nobodies would give our I-teeth and more for, and they take part in criminal activity? Drugs? Dog fighting? Assaults in nightclubs? Stabbings and shootings? Why do people feel like they must throw their lives away? So many take drugs to escape, I suppose sitting on the top of the world requires an escape too, but I figure if I was there, I could make a go of it without drugs. 

This is why I think the NFL could do without the whole lot of them. You could pass out a dozen lifetime bans and END drug abuse and drunk driving in the NFL. It is high time we stop coddling people because of their background. Years ago if you dug your way out of the slums, you still had to stay out of trouble, and no one gave you any pats on the back or encouragement either. Nowadays, it is an excuse for bad behavior. 

Michael Vick may have been numb to the idea of an animal suffering to provide entertainment, but he was not too stupid to know that the past time was illegal, else the buildings on the property would not have been painted black for concealment. 

Being numb is not enough, he broke the law and numb or not, he knew it. This statement full of its trashy language is yet another indication that he is not trying to pull himself out of his situation, just another poor me, I was born with a disadvantage and now I cannot be expected to be anything worth while.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

1-there are questions as to whether that blog is even authentic.

2-ive seen college educated individuals on this forum write much more poorly constucted material than was written in that blog. i wouldnt read too much into what a person's ability to write has to do with his/her sincerity.

3-if it is authentic, it offers up more than just excuses. in fact, i would say that blog's emphasis is on finding a way to move beyond the excuses and become part of the solution.

im trying to be as even handed as possible (kind of playing devils advocate ), but i will say deep down i would just as soon see the nfl make the commitment of a felony an automatic disqualification for ever being employed by the league.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Forwarded message - for info, please visit
http://purrfectpaws rescue.com/ about_us_ 6.html

Letter to Jeffrey Lurie regarding hiring of Michael Vick

Donna F. Interrante, President
PurrFect Paws Rescue
PO Box 363
Drexel Hill, PA 19064
610 328 2070
[email protected] msn.com

August 23, 2009

Mr. Jeffrey Lurie
personal address removed here

Dear Mr. Lurie:

As a Founder/CEO of a local non-profit animal rescue and loyal Eagles 
fan, it is my hope that you will help me understand your decision in 
signing Michael Vick. I have listened to and read what you and the 
coaches and players have said over the past several days and now I 
hope you will allow me to share my thoughts and feelings. Naturally, 
I have some questions and it is my hope that you will take a few 
moments to read what I have written.

I am especially puzzled by an interview you gave in August of 2007 
where you were quoted as having said that you would "never" allow 
someone who was involved in dog fighting to play for the Eagles. 
Unfortunately, it seems "Never"-Land came to Philadelphia on 
Thursday. Allow me to quote you: "We're very disciplined in what 
we stand for," you told reporters just over two years ago (via MDS 
of FanHouse ). "Let me give you an example -- a few years ago we 
had a couple players who were . . . to put this nicely, not very 
respectful of their dogs. . . . Well, we don't respect that. We don't 
do that. And they were gone from the team almost immediately if 
not immediately. That sets a tone, that these kinds of attitudes 
are unacceptable. " "Individual teams have to be diligent in the way 
they mold (players) who are 22, 23 years old in a positive way," 
Lurie said. "It's not foolproof. But that gives you a chance to avoid 
any (incidents later on)." I certainly remember former players 
Damon Moore and Thomas Hamner who were both charged with 
animal cruelty in 2001 and subsequently cut. It was a responsible, 
ethical decision made by your organization that sent a message. 
The Eagles were a cut above. Zero tolerance policy and your 
organization was respected for it. Thankfully there were no second 
chances for Moore and Hamner, why Vick?

Mr. Lurie, do you know how to electrocute a dog? I don't. Have 
you recentlypurchased a piece of property exclusively for your 
"dog hobby" ? Most of us have not. I heard you say in a media 
interview that you were an "extreme" dog lover. Have you ever 
shoved electrical wires up into your dog's anus because that dog 
just didn't do what was expected of him or her? If you were to 
breed your dog, would you forcibly strap the female into a rape 
stand ( one of the many torture toys used by the Michael Vicks of 
the dog-fighting world) ? Would you toss your own pets into the 
dog fighting ring just for "fun", like Michael Vick did? I know the 
answers to these questions are no. Not because you love dogs, 
but because, you , like many human beings in our society have all 
the proper components essential to humanity, those qualities that 
separate us from beasts. Not everyone likes animals but most 
humans would never consciously inflict harm on them because 
all of the connections within our human wiring do not permit us 
to cross the line into savagery . There is more proven documentation 
written regarding the distinct nexus between animal abuse and 
escalating human violence than I can comment on here. Many FBI 
profiling manuals are the result of detailed scientific investigation 
into criminal minds and not surprisingly the common dominator is 
animal abuse.

Michael Vick served his time under due process of the law. He could 
serve another 50 fifty years, be a model prisoner, say all the right 
things to "show" the remorse necessary to qualify him for release and 
still return to society as deranged and twisted as the day of his mug 
shot shooting. All the prison time in the world cannot correct the 
broken wiring, the lack of essential humanness or eradicate the 
sociopath streak that enables animal abusers to commit their atrocities. 
Does he deserve a second chance? All ex-convicts do when they are 
released. The fundamental basis of our prison systems is to 
"rehabilitate" the offenders so they can become productive members 
of society. Recidivism rates tend to disprove this but that is the theory 
on paper. As an ex-convict, Michael Vick cannot vote or serve in our 
military, but he can make 1.6 million dollars this year playing a sport?? 
How many ex-convicts just pick up where they left off? Not many and 
all of us know that. I wonder what Michael Vick's co-defendants, 
Purnell Peace, Quanis Phillips and Tony Taylor are earning these days? 
Michael Vick can read, write, speak, and is able bodied enough to find 
another line of work and prove himself worthy of his release. Why not 
work for the Humane Society of The United States as their spokesperson? 
He may not make a million dollars but I am sure he would be able to 
garner a decent wage.

Plain and simple, Michael Vick failed. He failed as a person and a 
sportsman. By his own admission he was no student of the game …
the last to practice the first to leave. He failed as a human being. Most 
importantly he failed as a role mode. Did you watch the news clip with 
young kids at Papa's Playground in West Philadelphia over the weekend? 
They think of him as a shining example of all they want to be. That is 
pathetically tragic and sad. Michael Vick had everything: "the life", "the 
image", "the endorsements" , and "the adoring fans". He literally had 
the world at his feet, an opportunity few of us, if any are privileged to 
know. He had a gift of talent, good enough to earn him a $100 million 
dollar contract with the Atlanta Falcons. Indeed, he was a heady sports 
superstar. What he never had or ever will is compassion as a human 
being and a soul. All he had wasn't good enough. He lacks the "wiring" 
to be aware of that. He was compelled to cross the line and engage in 
aberrant behavior for self satisfaction. That sheer pleasure drawn from 
torture and killing of animals brought him what he needed. At the time 
of the allegations in 2007 his own father was quoted in the Atlanta 
Journal Constitution regarding his dog fighting operation as follows: 
"I wish people would stop sugarcoating it. This is Mike's thing. He 
likes it, and he has the capital to have a setup like that." There is 
nothing sporting, amusing or acceptable in any of what he did. He 
certainly did not need the money. If his addiction or need was 
gambling, there was Vegas. If his addiction was drugs, he had enough 
money to blow enough lines up his nose until his heart exploded. Was 
he addicted to the limelight? He could have taken a page out Terrell 
Owens' book for that. No, Michael Vick's addiction is sadistic and 
sociopath in nature and no matter how much you think your actions 
are redemptory in nature, sadly, Mr. Lurie, you are in way over your 
head this time. It is a deep character flaw that cannot be undone. 
The dogs that suffered at Michael Vick's hands had no ability to 
save themselves. They couldn't call their assistants to bring the limo 
around when they wanted to go home. They didn't have the ability to 
call a time-out and regroup. They had to fight until they were dead, 
or so bloody and injured that they prayed for death.

T.O. may have divided a locker room by his immaturity, but sadly, 
Michael Vick has torn apart a city and alienated the animal advocacy 
community and loyal fans throughout the Delaware Valley and beyond. 
Is this surprising to me? Absolutely not. The Philadelphia Eagles are 
not exactly crusaders in the world of animal advocacy. For five years 
we have repeatedly begged for a small item, a picture, a ball, anything 
for our Silent Auction, and only once did we receive a photo. Our 
rescue always featured Eagle's items, though we purchased them, at 
every event alongside those donated by the Philadelphia Phillies and 
Flyers organization. You see, Mr. Lurie, while Michael Vick collects his 
1.6 million dollar paycheck this year, PurrFect Paws Rescue, struggles 
with a bank account of under $20 thousand and hundreds of 
abandoned and abused animals in need of veterinary care and shelter. 
The likes of Michael Vick keep us busy with torn up hearts, empty 
pockets and desperate pleas to find just one more spare room to fit 
the next shot up, tossed from a car, beaten, abused and abandoned 
animal in. We sleep at night because we know what we do for our 
communities is the right thing, a moral and ethical undertaking. We 
are the ones that cry as we hold the animals that are beyond repair 
when we HUMANELY end their suffering. And you know what, not 
myself or any other volunteer gets one red cent for this work while 
Michael Vick collects his million dollar paycheck. Nothing can ever 
erase the heinous acts of Michael Vick and probably nothing can be 
done to change such a God-awful decision to have him stay here. 
He is now part of the landscape of Philadelphia, a city rank with dog 
fighting operations and animal cruelty beyond expectations. A city 
where Animal Precinct cops are out every day cleaning up the dog-
fighting rings and where Michael Vick "plays" a game that earns him 
a million plus. It is rather ironic.

The Eagles organization at one time held their players and personnel 
to a higher "moral" standard. No bad conduct, no trash talking, no 
second chances. The bottom line in this Sport is money but I am 
really having a difficult time understanding the risk/reward ratio 
here. It is clear that the organization and corporate sponsors are 
willing to sacrifice respectability and responsibility in the name of 
profitability. On the same hand we can all do our part by boycotting 
your sponsors, merchandise, games and anything associated with 
The Philadelphia Eagles until Michael Vick no longer wears the 
uniform. I was a season ticket holder for 22 years and I truly regret 
having given them up a few years ago for it would have given me 
an inordinate amount of satisfaction to do so now. It will break my 
heart to forsake this team, but I will never watch or listen to another 
Eagles broadcast. It is the least I owe to Vick's dogs. Our organization 
has put out a statement to our members and supporters condemning 
Vick's signing and has embarked on a campaign to contact every 
corporate sponsor via mail, fax and phone to peacefully exercise 
our right to protest.

We will rally with other rescues far and wide as was done in 2007 
and fulfill our obligation to be the voice of every abused animal 
silenced at the bloodied hands of the Michael Vicks of the world. 
At the end of the day, Mr. Lurie, Michael Vick's dogs never had the 
chance to play again, why should he?

Sincerely,

Donna F. Interrante, President
PurrFect Paws Rescue
Enc.
Cc: NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell
280 Park Avenue
New York, NY 10017


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

A lot of food for thought in that letter. I like it. Thanks for sharing it, Mary Ann.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

WOW! Excellent Letter! Nicely put! Thanks for writing this.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Vick signs with the Eagles!!*

Been tweeting and Face booking that letter - too good not to share!

there is also a mural that was removed... http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local-beat/City-Removes-Vick-Choking-Puppy-Mural-.html


----------

